# Gmax 5900



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd love to put this in our inventory.All the new gracos have the extra quick change fluid sections and the hose reel is awesome.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pumps. Couple things iv'e found with them. Typically, guys overload the reel with hose ( shocker ), and the extra fluid section gets "lost". I dont know how, but guys lose em.....two guys I know lost them.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice pump for sure. I prefer the Speeflo 8900 myself.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Too many bells and whistles to break. I just want a machine to suck in paint and shoot it out. Ill take a speeflo any day with a hose reel.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Too many bells and whistles to break. I just want a machine to suck in paint and shoot it out. Ill take a speeflo any day with a hose reel.


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a couple sweet features on that rig. I like the quick release pump and the reel is cool but Titan has had nice reels out for years. Over all looks pretty nice. 
I do not have any speeflo experience but have only heard great things said about them.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The Speeflo's really hold up well. Very slow moving piston. I ran the same pump on some tract houses in Vegas for 18 months straight walling out houses and spraying Stucco's and never had to do anything but keep gas and oil in it. A few years ago I was spraying 250-300 gal of Thorseal per day non stop for weeks without any problems. I dont really miss that kind of work today. I'll stick to my 10-15 gallon ext residential repaints with my little 395 Ultra.  Also a bullet proof pump. :thumbsup:


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

You cant kill 8900. My guys love it. It will suck whatever you give :thumbup:.

Plus you can switch from petrol to electric in seconds,what is big advantage of speefo 8900


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

i love how this gmax 5900 post turned into a praise on the Speeflo 8900
Awesome.
Wait till you see the new 8900plus


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chad_C said:


> i love how this gmax 5900 post turned into a praise on the Speeflo 8900
> Awesome.
> Wait till you see the new 8900plus


Too bad you'll have to take out a second mortgage on your house to be able to afford one :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you need one you should be able to pay for it by using it. If not then well..


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> If you need one you should be able to pay for it by using it. If not then well..


Now if I can find a way to pay for my sweet new lawn tractor that's being delivered on Sunday.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*quick release fluid section*

the new Titan Impact larger units now have the quick release fluid section also


----------

